# kraut



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

What's the best over-the-counter kraut? I love the stuff,and never had any I don't like.Is homemade enough better than store bought that I need to make my own? Would grocery store cabbage be ok ? Man I love sausage,kraut,German tater salad,and Bock beer. I never could develop a taste for blood sausage.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

there is a polish food store on blalock that has good kraut. We are having a missionary from Germany visit our church during mission conference and will be serving kraut, brats and rolls on sat. the 28.

Regular cabbage will make kraut, fellow in our church makes it in a 2 gal crock pot


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We're kraut lovers, and the best tasting, for us, is Kroger brand in a can.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> ...Is homemade enough better than store bought that I need to make my own? ....


Well, based on one sample I'd say a resounding "yes". The only problem is putting up with the smell while the fermentation does its thing.

It is so easy to make...just hold your nose.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> The only problem is putting up with the smell while the fermentation does its thing.


The smell isn't that bad, IMO... it's the fruit flies that show up.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

If you cant find it in a barrel at the Polska Store, Try Krakus or Bubbies. You probably find Bubbies easier..


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

One of the simplest ways I know of to fix sour kraut and surprisingly tasty is to get a bag of dried split peas ... soak 'em overnight then cook 'em till they're so soft you could make mush out of it ... because that's what you're going to do (I have a potato masher with a cross hatch design that works really well, you might be able to put it in a blender ... IDK) Get it to where it's like a thick soup then mix it in with your favorite kraut ... don't drown the kraut, a little goes a long way ... that's it, you could salt and pepper to taste or throw in pieces of sausage ... I know you'll be surprised

.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*I Buy Kraut At Janak's*

I always stop at Janak's just west of Halletsville and get a grilled sausage with kraut & hot mustard sandwich and then pick up some sausage and kraut to take home..

Here is their website.

http://www.janakpacking.com/

They have a lot of good old fashioned Bohunk food items and a lot with no preservatives.

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

melt some butter in a skillet...
add some fine sliced onions and apples...
fry 'em till just soft...
dump in the kraut ...
stir well an and add fresh cracked black pepper...a bunch of it...
big splash a good amt of white wine in the skilliet and simmer covered up, then lid off to steam off most of the liquid...
serve w any kind of sausage and cooked taters...
my fav is chunked up boiled taters w/ butter and sour cream...
chives and what/ever is OK...
the salted water to cook taters is enuff salt


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Just make your own, ferment it w/salt, I always loved going to Grams house cause she always had some. Use a clean bath towel to stop the fruit flies and odor.
Lots of recipes on the net for making it.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

For store bought, We swear by the German kraut sold at Aldi's. Since I'm a Bohunk, I've eaten my share and it's the best by far.


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

The problem with canned kraut is that the process kills the probiotics. If you're wanting a healthier kraut, need to make it. It's pretty simple. I'm on my second batch and still learning if anyone has killer recipes to share.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Time to start this year's batch here. Predicted lows around 20 deg will damage cabbage heads....so time to harvest and get it in the crock!


----------



## Bad Bullet Bob (Nov 16, 2015)

The best TEXAS KRRUT is made by Iron Hill in Hearne,Texas. They have 2 types a Dill and a spicey one, both are the best. Go to TEXASKRRUT.com to see where it sold. I bought it at the Sugar Land Farmers Market, $10.00. Good stuff. It is naturally fermented so all the good stuff is in it for your gut.


----------

